# Pregnant cat?



## peacock (Dec 21, 2009)

First off, let me just say I did NOT breed my cat, lol. Maybe this is in the wrong section, but any answers are appreciated.

I am new to the forum. My name is Jess and I am the proud owner of two very lovely girl kitties [among many other furry kids]. Lately, my youngest cat Sera [1 yr old siamese/torti] has been getting very... round. She was spayed at 8 weeks by our local shelter, but according to them, they only tie the tubes for a spay. I was wondering if anyone has ever experienced a cat pregnancy after a spay, and how likely is it that her tubes may have grown back? I don't have the money right now to take her to the vet for an ultrasound, due to the holidays and a new baby arriving very soon, but if anyone could help me it would be GREAT. I was reading that some of the signs of pregnancy are 2 weeks before labor, they get very large, are more friendly, and eat more.. which she is doing all of. If it will help, I will try and post some pictures of her later. Thanks!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Where do you live? I have NEVER heard of anyone tying a cat's tubes - -that is NOT a spay and it will not prevent any of the objectionable behaviors involved with being in heat, etc. The cat will still ovulate, etc. 

Are you SURE?


----------



## peacock (Dec 21, 2009)

I live in Palm Beach, FL. I got my cat from PBC Animal Control when she was 8 weeks old, brought her home with stitches in her belly & everything. I went down to the shelter when I first suspected she might be pregnant and the girl there said as far as she knows, all they do is tie the tubes. I am not 100% sure that she is pregnant. I was a pet care specialist for 5 yrs, so to me, she certainly LOOKS pregnant and is acting pregnant but I am very confused since she was supposed to have been spayed. I have never heard of just tying the tubes, but I know in human females, tied tubes can grow back so I have been asking around.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, that is nuts. And I doubt it's true. Really. Talk to the VET who did the surgery. NO shelter would do this. I'm sure the worker you spoke with is just completely clueless.

I would call the shelter back, get the name of the vet who did the surgery, and call. You MUST find out for sure, b/c if she was NOT really spayed, she needs to be. She will still come into heat, will still call and may mark, and will still run the risk of uterine, ovarian and mammary cancers. So if it wasn't done right it needs to be.

Also, if they are NOT doing real spays, that needs to be fixed. As in huge state-wide expose!

But I very much doubt that what you were told is true. I'll bet the cat was spayed correctly, if for no other reason than that she'd have been driving you nuts for the past year otherwise. Are you letting her go outside? I guess so b/c otherwise you wouldn't suspect pregnancy. 

Call up and talk to the vet and let us know what he/she says.


----------



## peacock (Dec 21, 2009)

I am going to call the shelter first thing in the morning and see if they will give me the name of the vet who spayed her so I can talk to him/her directly. She was strictly an indoor cat until about May when I was forced to move back with my parents- they started letting her out with their cat. Anyways, hopefully tomorrow I will be able to get some answers. Thank you very much for your input.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like they have a thriving spay/neuter program:

http://www.pbcgov.com/publicsafety/anim ... huttle.htm

Trust me -- they are NOT tying tubes.  Ask to speak w/ whomever is in charge of the Spay Shuttle, and once they confirm that they are really spaying cats, get transferred to the director of the shelter and let them know that their receptionists are giving out incorrect info.

If the cat really is seeming bloated, that's a whole other matter. Since we're 99.9% sure she WAS spayed, then she's either fat or she's sick. I would take her to your vet for a checkup.


----------

